# Linux und SSD



## who (1. November 2011)

Hi
Vor langer Zeit habe ich gelesen, dass man unter Linux bei einer SSD Trim von Hand aktivieren muss. Gilt dies immer noch, denn im Web finde ich, dass es schon aktiviert ist und auf einer anderen Seite, dass es aktiviert werden muss.
lg


----------



## Bauer87 (1. November 2011)

Guck einfach, ob in der /etc/fstab die Option „discard“ für die entsprechende Partition aktiv ist. Das kann je nach Distribution unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Ezio (1. November 2011)

Alle Kernels ab 2.6.33 unterstützen TRIM. Dazu musst du i.d.R. auch nichts weiter tun.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. November 2011)

Wichtig ist aber auch, dass auch das Dateisystem TRIM unterstützt. Selbst beim neuesten Kernel hat man kein TRIM, wenn man so was exotisches wie XFS benutzt.


----------



## who (2. November 2011)

Hi
danke für eure Antworten, ich verwende einen neueren Kernel und ext4
Hab jetzt in fstab discard hinzugefügt, vielen dank euch beiden!
lg


----------



## DerMann (12. November 2011)

no-time könntest du hinzufügen.


----------



## Jimini (12. November 2011)

DerMann schrieb:


> no-time könntest du hinzufügen.


 Du meinst sicherlich "noatime", oder?
Zusätzlich würde ich bestimmte schreibintensive Verzeichnisse auslagern, wenn möglich (beispielsweise /var/tmp/ unter Gentoo). Ebenso sollte man einen Blick auf den syslog-Daemon werfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (12. November 2011)

Ich hab mir noch ne Ramdisk für /tmp/ gebaut. Das macht das System als netten Nebeneffekt auch deutlich schneller.


----------

